# PetAgree traumatized Ellie?



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I got the PetAgree several days ago but haven't had a chance to use it until Ellie was barking at neighbors through the wall. This is the kind of barking where she continues and continues regardless of my reassuring her that things are ok and/or telling her to be quiet.

So - tonight I had my opportunity. I was approximately 10 feet away, I pushed the button for about 2 seconds, said "be quiet". She never saw the device because I was around a corner. She stopped barking.

BUT - I didn't see her. My velcro dog was kind of huddled in a doorway and it took a lot of cajoling to get her to come to me, wag her tail, and "be normal". Eventually I gave her a treat and played ball with her for a few minutes.

I decided that next time I would be sure to be 20 or so feet away and I would only press the button for a second, or as short as I could. There was a somewhat less traumatized repeat performance.

We have now had three episodes of press the button and say "be quiet". After each one, she is frightened and remains so for quite some time, requiring me to play with her, reassure her etc.

Am I hurting her? If so, this is not a very good solution. Or does she think the ultrasonic wave comes from somewhere in the apartment and is afraid to move? Or.... all thoughts and suggestions appreciated.

I very much want this to work because I live in an apartment building with neighbors who deserve some quiet - but I don't want to hurt her in the process.

Louise


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I just know I pressed the button as quickly as possible, which seems like would be less than a second. I read on the Forum that another person's dog reacted very strongly to the PA, too. Be sure you are telling her a command before you activate it, like " quiet" or No bark," so that she can learn the words, too, to respond to. Then, just be very conservative with it. Good luck.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I think Sheri's advice is excellent. Don't give up yet.


----------

